# Coolant Leak+ Steam from under the hood.



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Nicholi said:


> I Bought this car in very late February. A day after I bought the car from the dealership I noticed a leak. Turns out it needed a new Radiator, cool not a problem dealership was great and took care of it. put about two thousand miles on after that and never had a problem. the other day I was off work and before school it was nice enough where I wanted to make sure all my fluids were okay and if not I would have time to change the oil and what not over the weekend. So oil looked good, but my coolant was really low in the overflow, so i filled it up just a bit maybe 1/3 of the way full. not even close to the high rise point and left for school. I only live about 10 minutes from school while driving. So after class I ran some errands before heading home. Hit a stop light and notice there was smoke/steam coming from under the hood. My first reaction was well this is not good. I look at my temp gauge and its under half normally what I see it at so no problem there. So I quickly get home and notice dripping from a hose. I hoping its something minor I can just fix but Im not an expert with engine work just looking for a second opinion.
> I believe its coming from the top hose and its leaking into the other hose with the heat shield. Dug my finger back there and it was wet with anti freeze.
> View attachment 77186


Hello Nicholi,

I apologize for the coolant leak you are experiencing in your Cruze. Have you considered taking this matter into the dealership? I would be happy to assist you with this. Please send me a PM with your VIN, current mileage, contact info and a preferred dealership so I can help you look into this further? Let me know!

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

